
How to monetize ignorance? (specifically: about evolution) - hackaflocka
The other day in my local public library, I came across a couple of books in the &quot;Darwinism&quot; shelf. Except these books were in support of &quot;Intelligent Design.&quot;<p>The logical fallacies in those books were incredible to me. And they were plainly in print, and the authors were not embarrassed to be associated with them.<p>But then, about 75% of people (of all religions) in the U.S. do not believe in the theory of Evolution (even the more rational ones who do believe that the Earth is more than 6,000 years old don&#x27;t believe in the theory of Evolution).<p>(As an aside: My mid-western U.S. town&#x27;s public library has a large &quot;religious fiction&quot; section. I once conducted a poll in my university class to see who believed in the concept of Evolution, and only one student out of 13 raised her&#x2F;his hand.)<p>So, here&#x27;s my question. As a &quot;go with the flow&quot; kinda person, I don&#x27;t want to fight the current. I want to exploit it. What are some creative^^ ways I can exploit this ignorance for cash money? I seek your thoughts on this.<p>^^One way would be to write books supporting &quot;Intelligent Design&quot;, but too many authors already own that shtick
======
lutusp
> How to monetize ignorance?

You're arriving late to the party. Most of the structure of modern society is
built around telling the less intelligent that they're actually sheep and they
should silently obey their betters. Religion is an active participant in this
system -- they actually describe their followers as "the flock", without any
blowback from the obedient masses.

Marx got it right -- religion is the opiate of the masses. And were it not for
"the flock", we wouldn't have cheap manufactured goods.

Imagine if opium were the opiate of the masses. Then we could create
widespread drug rehabilitation programs. But we can't do that for religion --
it's too addictive to treat.

~~~
hackaflocka
LOL -- wise words my friend.

------
cdoxsey
Perhaps you should actually read one of those books. For example:

[http://www.amazon.com/Darwins-Black-Box-Biochemical-
Challeng...](http://www.amazon.com/Darwins-Black-Box-Biochemical-
Challenge/dp/0743290313)

Just because you don't agree with someone doesn't mean they're ignorant. I
suspect that Michael Behe knows an awful lot more about evolution than you do.

~~~
hackaflocka
My point exactly!

------
sharemywin
The problem I see it doesn't matter that much either way from a money
situation. but since they probably are ignorant of science all together you
could possibly exploit that fact. global warming is an example buy land that's
won't be under water in 50 to 100 years.

~~~
hackaflocka
That would be one way, yes. Thanks.

